# Johanni Cichlids



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi


Ive recently purchased 5 Johanni Malawi cichlids, just wanting some info and tips regarding keeping and breeding them.


Pics below:









[/URL]


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Few more photos


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Dang nice shots!

umm...for tips for keeping them
-The like a high PH like most africans ( 8.3 )
- Higher temp then most tropical fish (low 80's)
-They like a lot of rock 

IDK anything about breeding but...i hear water changes help get them "in the mood"


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks,

Ive only had them about a week so ill leave them to settle in before i try getting them in to the breeding mood. Not sure they are mature enough yet anyway to breed?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Honestly I had no idea they came in yellow Ive only seen blue ones. haha


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

When they are young are they normally blue too? Ive read that they start off yellow and turn blue?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Hahah no clue. Ill google it


Anyone want to jump in??


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I think they all start off yellow and then turn blue?? not 100% sure

Kind of like M. auratus.


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah i thought that too.....a couple of them have blue tints on them already perhaps these are the dominant males?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The males turn blue, the females stay yellow. When the males are blue they are old enough to breed, Look for a pair going around in circles, followed by a lump in the female's chin.


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Emc have you kept and bred these?


At what age do the males reach maturity?


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi m8
keep an eye on them because when a male becomes dominant he will terrorise other males you should keep 3 females to 1 male to keep the peace!
good luck 

always


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Never had johanni, I raised Melanochromis vermivorous. Most fish in this genus are pretty similar. Like auratus, they are aggressive, so I agree with 35, try to keep a harem. If your tank is on the small side, the fish will eliminate the extra males for you. Remove any you find hiding in plants with no fins before they get killed. I think they start to breed around 3", but I haven't kept this particular fish. The ones with dark edges on the fins are more likely males. It looks like your tank has lots of hiding places, but you can't have too many for a fish like this.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The electic blue johannis you find in the shops are actually a different species. The true johanni males turn blue when breeding.


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Does anyone know the courtship ritual or breeding behaviour of these fish? Ive noticed a couple of times 2 fish swimming around in circles kind of underneath and over each other. Im not sure if this is territorial between 2 males of mating behaviour?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Males actually court females in the same aggrssive way as they display to rivals. If the male wants to mate, he'll invite a female into his cave/ space, if she's really to breed great, if not she'll be chased off.
The only difference with mating is there's a lot of shimmering which takes place.


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Do you think this is a male? Looks like it could be getting blue patches?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great looking fish!


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

More recent pic of same fish


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Same fish, recent pic


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That one is a male. He will probably be a real beauty soon. The egg spot on the anal fin is also an indicator of maleness in mbuna (not 100% though)


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks, the other 4 Johanni cichlids are yellow and not as developed as that male.


----------

